# My 1907-15 Pierce First Restoration



## piercetommy (Feb 28, 2016)

Please enjoy this bike and see under pre 1933- My first Pierce -this bike and my progress from last October untill now.Thanks to everyone here,will keep updating!


----------



## rocketman (Feb 28, 2016)

Jaw dropper! You must be proud, that bike screams look at me. Nice work......


----------



## piercetommy (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you.I had do mock it up today to get a view of what it will look like.Getting impatient now!Will be matching and having the paint made up later this week,It will be Carmine red as originally painted.Soon she will be in color,stay tuned!


----------



## catfish (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice job.


----------



## piercetommy (Apr 17, 2016)

Finally done and road tested,all works perfect!Now what do I do?!


----------



## tommydale1950 (Apr 17, 2016)

Very Very Nice, Great Job...


----------



## tech549 (Apr 17, 2016)

OUTSTANDING !!!!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 19, 2016)

Just enjoy it and show at bike meets!

Now what do you do? start a new project!


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 19, 2016)

tommydale1950 said:


> Very Very Nice, Great Job...



 very nicely done super nice !!!!!!   from bicycle larry


----------



## gtdohn (Apr 19, 2016)

piercetommy said:


> Finally done and road tested,all works perfect!Now what do I do?!
> 
> View attachment 306214
> 
> ...




Sell it to me and start another one


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 23, 2016)

piercetommy said:


> Finally done and road tested,all works perfect!Now what do I do?!]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 27, 2016)

piercetommy said:


> Finally done and road tested,all works perfect!Now what do I do?!




Looks nice!


----------

